
Ask HN: What are some great shows/movies about computing and computing history? - Austin_Conlon
The Imitation Game and the General Magic documentary come to mind.
======
giantg2
I found Halt and Catch Fire to be entertaining. It's not really historical or
technical, but shows the politics of a fictional company (based loosely on
Compaq) related to technology. Keri Bishe is also very attractive with auburn
hair.

There have been a couple movies about Steve Jobs. I think netflix has some
stuff about Microsoft and Bill Gates. I think there's also a BBC produced film
about algorithms on Netflix, although it's very basic.

------
kbr2000
I've found many good (mostly black-n-white) historical snippets by searching
on YT for persons related to computer history (for example Von Neumann,
Hopper, Feynman, ...). A lot is related to wartime efforts, as there seemed to
be a real need there..

But there's certainly no shortage of books [0] about the subject, and I'd
recommend to start there to get a list of names and key events first.

If you're looking for entertainment (although there's multiple good
documentaries listed there too): [1]

HCF is something I'm planning to check out soon!

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22907211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22907211)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_about_computers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_about_computers)

~~~
kbr2000
And here's a new one that seems very interesting, just out: Bit Player [0]
(about Claude Shannon and his work)

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7WmMSAxq8s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7WmMSAxq8s)

------
vlz
There is a german film "23" about two hackers in the 80s. It is said to give a
good impression of the hacker culture of that time, but also has cold war and
conspiracy theory themes. It is based on real events, though it took some
license apparently.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/23_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/23_\(film\))

